# Best bang for buck? (Fastest laptop for web surfing)



## remember

At the moment, I am using my laptop computer a lot and I'm getting to the point where I feel like taking a nap in between clicking from one page/tab to another and back. Its not that my computer is super slow, its just that I am used to using a faster Desktop, namely a Pentium 4, 2.8GHz versus this Pentium 4 Mobile CPU 1.4GHz laptop. Even having to wait the 8 seconds for the the system properties window to open and show the system info is annoying. My destop computer shows it pretty much as fast as I right click on it.

Basically, I want a laptop that is as the title says, the best bang for the buck when it comes to the fastest web surfing with several tabs opened cross-referencing one to and from the other. I don't play any games.

I can only assume that the processor/cpu is what determines how fast the laptop will function, but I leave that to someone who can hopefully get me to understand it.

I kind of want to spend less than $800, but if someone says that for another $200, the laptop with x cpu will go proportionately faster than the difference in price, then I would definitely seriously consider it. (Best bang for the buck)

I already checked on tomshardware mobile cpu chart, and although they have a lot of mobile cpu's listed, they are divided into 07' and 08' models and the only benchmark that is the same with the 07' and 08' models is the PCMark 2005 and to me, the bar graph results look pretty similar between the 07 and 08' models and generally I don't really understand that number score system as opposed to the time score.

I often leave my now current computer on for days, just so that I can avoid the 10-15 minutes of I dont know what kind of crap is going on with it, but it is basically unusable for the first 15 minutes of start up, ok maybe only 10. (Of course I run Ccleaner and reboot when I notice it going extra extra slow-about every few days) But this laptop generally runs too slow for my liking from the instant it's ready for use after pressing power button until I have to shut it down.

I am only speculating here, but I also consider a good, fast cpu or whatever it is that makes a laptop run fast to be the time it takes from pressing the power button to the time when IE7 or Firefox can actually open and is ready for usage. But again, most importantly, albeit a quibbling point, I am just tired of having to wait the 2-3 seconds my now current laptop takes to do anything. From opening a new tab for a new search to clicking on "All Programs" in the Start button and displaying all the program icons to just generally getting a laptop which I wish/hope could run as fast and as seemlessly as my P4, 2.8Ghz Desktop, which to me is fast enough, but again, I have no idea which mobile cpu's can operate that fast, if there are actually mobile cpu's that can run that fast and of course, how much it's going to cost. But hopefully someone here has got some good info/experience on it for me.

I hope to hear whatever good guidance anyone can give me. Thank you.


----------



## remember

Is this a difficult question? I imagine it is. At the moment I am trying to decide between the T7700 processor and the T9300, but again it all depends on what processor/system would make a fast web surfing computer possible.

Any insight is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Verve

well, for what you're talking about its not only the CPU. It's not really more cpu power = faster browsing. It also depends on your ram, hard drive speed etc.

Bottom line is, any normal laptop costing more than $500 will match or exceed you current desktop. Dual core's are standard these days and they'll walk all over your P4. Just make sure you get 2GB or more of ram and you should be set.


----------



## tlarkin

If you are a student you can get a Macbook for just under $1000.00 which will be fast and have every feature you would want built in.  For under that, Acer make laptops that have good prices.  I would check out them.


----------



## TEKKA

This will far beat ur p4.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834210010

This i a good deal as im sure ur used to xp, and may not wont to go to the vista side.(although vista is fine for most users) its quite hard to find a machine with xp nowa days.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834114418


----------



## daisymtc

What is your current spec?
May be running program like CCleaner and adding RAM can save you for another 1-2 year.


----------

